

Fury as Google puts the SAS's secret base on Street View - jfornear
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1259162/Google-Street-View-shows-secret-SAS-base-major-security-breach.html

======
soyelmango
Oh, the Daily Mail. Just so you know, the DM is known here as a hysterical
paper - not hysterical haha, but hysterical panic-mongering arm-flapping. Does
it not realise that it's drawn the attention of millions more readers and
bloggers/HNers to this? I imagine their journalist went to Hereford and asked
the leading question... "How angry and furious are you that Goggle have
exposed our hero SAS' secret base so that those evil refugee terrorists can
terrorise you, Sir?"

And their readers are no smarter:

"...The little close where I live, has my carport with motorcycle (reg number
displayed) and 1000 pounds worth of mountain bikes, illustrated for all to
see! Thanks to Google...." \- Ian Woolger, Budleigh Salterton

------
wmf
Maybe now we can find out the color of the boathouse at Hereford.

